# Greetings! Salutations! And just plain HELLO!!!



## CEscalante (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi V.I. My name is Christopher Escalante and I hope to learn a lot in these forums on working with V.I. I'm studying to be a Video Game Composer for now, so any quick tips? I'll have a link to my website soon, but for now, here's this.

http://christopherescalante.webs.com/


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome VI, Christopher. Enjoy the forum!


----------

